
Facebook coerces victims of fraud to upload birth certificate, voter ID card - staticshock
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/facebook-coerces-victims-fraud-upload-birth-voter-id-card-scheinker/
======
downshun
Facebook would be ideally placed to orchestrate that sort of scam. It
certainly hasn't showed signs of stopping. Sort of with the Equifax hack and
their subsequent business exploit of the breach.

